# Hebrew for passion



## eaglesarabic

So I know that there can be different ways to express something depending on context.
I'm looking for the word for "passion", but I don't mean like, sexual passion, but rather an intense love for something. Can anyone help me here?


----------



## k8an

I would probably say 
חשק or תשוקה


----------



## origumi

תשוקה, השתוקקות, רצון עז, חשק, חמדה, כמיהה, להט, התלהבות, חפץ, ערגה, שאיפה, נהייה, כיסופים and apparently some more.

Most of these can describe also sexual passion or love.
As you said, the context is important.


----------



## Stifled

Sorry, I really can't see the point in overwhelming one with numerous words. 'תשוקה;חשק' Either fits well to both the sexual and non-sexual context. There is no need to muddle. 

חמדה; חפץ; נהייה????? Come on, he's not gonna revise the sciptures.


----------



## origumi

חבר הכנסת אורי אריאל מברך את לפיד שאינו *נוהה *אחר השמאל (from a newspaper)
כבן אדם אני *חפץ  *להיות חפשי ומרוצה   (from a song by David Broza)
*חמדתי* (Gollum to the ring, _my precious_)


----------



## Stifled

This is NOT helping, this is flaunting! What has it to do with the query?

And by the way: 

תשוקה - השתוקקות, שקיקה

אני משתוקק למשהו מתוק; פתחתי את אריזת השוקולד בשקיקה


----------



## eaglesarabic

So I guess I'll try to narrow down the context that I'm looking for. I'm trying to find a word that could be used in the sense of someone having a passion for something. Or maybe passionate is a a better word to be looking for. I don't know, it's hard to articulate what exactly I'm looking for.


----------



## eaglesarabic

Stifled said:


> חמדה; חפץ; נהייה????? Come on, he's not gonna revise the sciptures.



Also, she, not he


----------



## Stifled

hummmmm..... I believe A sentence would help fathom your thoughts. I stand corrected... she.


----------

